# Walnut Chunks



## Wilson's Woodworking (Apr 4, 2016)

Here is some of the walnut a friend of mine dropped off at the house a couple of weeks ago.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice setup you have to crack open the rounds - I hadn't seen one of these before. Sure looks like a terrific slab of wood you made. Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 4, 2016)

Gotta love a Grandberg!!


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Apr 4, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Gotta love a Grandberg!!


Actually you have to love being a CNC machinist. I had to Google Grandberg to find out what you were talking about. I designed and built this one in my spare time after work. She works like a charm and only cost me about $60. I have already cut over $300 worth of lumber with it so am feeling pretty good about the build and investment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 4, 2016)

Even more gratifying when you build it yourself on the cheap!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rockb (Apr 4, 2016)

There's nothing more fun than milling your own lumber or blocks....eash piece like a present.....
Great job on making that mill.....I had to buy mine. : (

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 4, 2016)

That's some sweet looking walnut Danny! Great job on that mill, might have to talk to you about one of those down the road....... Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Apr 5, 2016)

Okay, here is the deal. I built my sawmill for $60 cost to me with material and tooling, However I did not have to pay shop rate due to the fact that I was building something for myself. If I build things like this for other people I have to pay shop rate for the time I put in on the machine. That is $75 an hour. Now if I figured just my hourly rate it would be over $200 that this mill cost me.
While I would love to build these for people it just wouldn't pencil out to do it besides the fact that I just don't have time right now to take on the projects. Let me just say to the guys that have asked me if I could make them one I am sorry but no I just can't do it.


----------



## Tony (Apr 5, 2016)

Ignore the imogees above, I screwed up and can't figure out how to remove them. No biggie, I understand Danny!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 5, 2016)

Nice wood and rig Danny! I don't know anything about CNC fabrication, but just looking at it, it seems it could be fabricated without CNC easy enough, just cutting the stock and drilling holes. If you did it that way, you could save on your shop time, and pass the savings on to us, and we could all have one just kidding of course......

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Apr 5, 2016)

No problem @Tony I hate the fact that I can't come through for you guys on this one. I got a few private messages on this. Even if I had my own shop I can't imagine the liability coverage you would need to carry to sell something like this. I think most of the people on this sight are A1 but if someone got one and cut a leg off or something they would (or the family would) be able to sue the crud out of a guy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Apr 5, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Nice wood and rig Danny! I don't know anything about CNC fabrication, but just looking at it, it seems it could be fabricated without CNC easy enough, just cutting the stock and drilling holes. If you did it that way, you could save on your shop time, and pass the savings on to us, and we could all have one just kidding of course......


That setup has mortise and tenens making it solid as heck that would be difficult without CNC. possible but not practical.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2016)

Great fabrication job Danny.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Apr 5, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Great fabrication job Danny.


Thank You Sir.
I have been reverse engineering and prototyping machines for many different industries for quite a few years and it was kind of fun to look at all the sawmills out there and sort out all the design factors I liked and add things that I thought would improve it. If anyone with access to Gibbs Cam and a CNC mill wants the programs with the solid models in them they would be welcome to them. It was all done in that software so all the files are vnc. files and wouldn't be much good to other people.

By the way I owe a big THANKS to @woodtickgreg . I searched this forum and read every word I could find on chainsaw mill that he had typed before designing and building this mill. You were a big help Sir.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 5, 2016)

Very nice Danny. Is this made from solid aluminum stock?


----------



## David Van Asperen (Apr 5, 2016)

@Wilson's Woodworking super mill and even more fantastic since you made it. The wood is fabulous as well
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Apr 6, 2016)

CWS said:


> Very nice Danny. Is this made from solid aluminum stock?


Yes it is. I put lightening grooves down one side of each piece to take out some weight. It really isn't bad to handle as far as weight goes. It has 22 inches cut width and this log used every bit of that. I was very happy with how it handled this wide log and am looking forward to some longer logs that will test the limits for width that I am trying to get lined up.

I weighed it before I put it on the saw and the mill alone weighs 26 lbs.


----------



## CWS (Apr 6, 2016)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Yes it is. I put lightening grooves down one side of each piece to take out some weight. It really isn't bad to handle as far as weight goes. It has 22 inches cut width and this log used every bit of that. I was very happy with how it handled this wide log and am looking forward to some longer logs that will test the limits for width that I am trying to get lined up.
> 
> I weighed it before I put it on the saw and the mill alone weighs 26 lbs.


Thanks


----------



## djg (Apr 7, 2016)

Well built jig and nice slab of wood, too. I understand you can't build one for others due to liability/cost, but can you tell me how the bar attaches to the jig? It looks link the chain would rub the two pieces it's sandwiched between.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Apr 7, 2016)

1/8" delrin pads bolted into place with 10-32 flat head cap screws counter sunk below the surface of the delrin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

